# CPSC Recall: 2012 Specialized Bicycles with Advanced Group carbon forks



## severine (Jan 31, 2012)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
January 31, 2012
Release #12-096

Firm's Recall Hotline: (877) 808-8154
CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Specialized Bicycle Components Expands Recall of Bicycles Due to Fall Hazard

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

Name of Product: 2012 Bicycles with Advanced Group carbon forks

Units: About 460 (About 14,200 were recalled in September 2011)

Distributor: Specialized Bicycle Components Inc., of Morgan Hill, Calif.

Manufacturer: Advanced Group of Taiwan

Hazard: The brake component housed within the bicycle's carbon fork can disengage from the fork and allow the brake assembly to contact the wheel spokes while rotating, posing a fall hazard.

Incidents/Injuries: None

Description: This recall involves the 2012 Tricross Sport and 2012 Tricross Comp model bicycles. The bicycles are various colors and have the brand name "Specialized" on the lower front frame tube. The model name "Tricross Sport" or "Tricross Comp" is on the top tube.

Sold at: Authorized Specialized retailers nationwide from June 2011 through November 2011 for between $1,250 to $2,000.

Manufactured in: Taiwan

Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop riding these bicycles and return them to an authorized Specialized retailer for a free repair or replacement carbon fork.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Specialized toll-free at (877) 808-8154 from 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, or visit the company's website at www.specialized.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled product, please go to: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml12/12096.html


----------

